# ALDI Popcorn Popper £9.99



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I know very little about roasting. But I do know this popcorn maker is now reduced to £10 in Aldi & that seems a good deal.

Not sure if it will work, can't see why not. May get one myself, if not for coffee a bit of popcorn.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> I know very little about roasting. But I do know this popcorn maker is now reduced to £10 in Aldi & that seems a good deal.
> 
> Not sure if it will work, can't see why not. May get one myself, if not for coffee a bit of popcorn.


Go for it!

At 1200W it's got enough power to do the job.

Just one thing: once being used for coffee, you can't really go back to popcorn (unless you're into coffee-flavoured popcorn).

Getting started is not too difficult: get outside, start popper, insert greens (try with around 90g and see how quickly they reach 1st crack, your only controls are input weight. Fluid bed roasting is somewhat quicker than drum roasting, so try out 5-10mins roasts.

When you think you're done, empty into a wide and flat colander and immediately start stirring/slewing for a while.

Make notes (grams in, time to 1C and end of roast, grams out).

Stick to one bean and taste your results next to one another.

Enjoy crafting your own brew!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Go for it!
> 
> At 1200W it's got enough power to do the job.
> 
> ...


Some positivity there. Nice to see. This is what forums should be about.

I will get one. My wife will roll her eyes.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> Some positivity there. Nice to see. This is what forums should be about.
> 
> I will get one. My wife will roll her eyes.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


She will, but only until you serve her the outcome (if done right)...


----------



## ThinkJunket (Oct 16, 2018)

Make sure the vents are on the side and the air does not flow directly upwards though! not sure about this model?


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

I bought one at full price a month or so ago (I hate missing a bargain. Huff). I found that it gets very hot quickly, so switched off at first crack and stirred the beans for a while before switching back on (vents are around the sides, spin the beans nicely). Now I've opened the base and cut the path to the fan, soldered wires to the contacts so that I can run the fan constantly from an 18v DC adaptor, switching the heat on and off as I please during the roast. The clear plastic shroud is lightweight and ill fitting: I've set that aside and now hold a baked beans can (with a towel!) over the top ... this is all fun but a bit laborious, I'm on the lookout for a proper machine.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

bluebeardmcf said:


> I bought one at full price a month or so ago (I hate missing a bargain. Huff). I found that it gets very hot quickly, so switched off at first crack and stirred the beans for a while before switching back on (vents are around the sides, spin the beans nicely). Now I've opened the base and cut the path to the fan, soldered wires to the contacts so that I can run the fan constantly from an 18v DC adaptor, switching the heat on and off as I please during the roast. The clear plastic shroud is lightweight and ill fitting: I've set that aside and now hold a baked beans can (with a towel!) over the top ... this is all fun but a bit laborious, I'm on the lookout for a proper machine.


separating controls for fan and heater is a HUGE difference 

And you might wanna look out for a lamp with removable glass tube, like this:










Also, maybe put a piece of wire over the top to collect chaff


----------



## CoffeeZone (Mar 11, 2019)

did it work?


----------

